# Advice on new timeshare



## mikenk (Aug 22, 2009)

We currently own a timeshare at the Grand Mayan resorts in Mexico. We go there twice each winter. We don't exchange; we just use as we love the resorts - several locations.

We would like something similar for summer travel. (we live in Texas - want out for some of summer). With depressed values, we would like to buy a 2 week, 2 bedroom,  bath timeshare (ideally in New England) to use - not trade. Here are goals.

a) Golf course on site or close - reasonable rates with ownership.

b) Good access from Dallas: direct flight and less than two hour drive. Ideally, flight to Boston.

c) Ideally, maintenance fee only if we use.

d) scenic location with lots of interesting towns to explore.

e) Quality of resort is more important than lowest cost.

I am just starting the search; I know on this site, with diligent searching, I can find possibilities - but thought I would ask and see if y'all can give me a jump start.

Thanks for any ideas,
Mike


----------



## Stricky (Aug 22, 2009)

Smuggler's Notch (if you have kids)
Trapp Family Lodge (without kids)

Both fail your flight requirement. You would fly into Burlington, VT which is a one stop flight from Dallas.


----------



## drivable (Aug 22, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Smuggler's Notch (if you have kids)
> Trapp Family Lodge (without kids)
> 
> Both fail your flight requirement. You would fly into Burlington, VT which is a one stop flight from Dallas.


If you're renting a car for the week, why not Boston for any resort in New England, New England is not like Texas?


----------



## mikenk (Aug 22, 2009)

drivable said:


> If you're renting a car for the week, why not Boston for any resort in New England, New England is not like Texas?



Good point. probably anything within 2-3 hours drive would be fine. I just want an easy day trip from Dallas to location.


----------



## Blondie (Aug 22, 2009)

Samoset in Maine is lovely- maint fees are pretty low too I think. On the coast, on a golf course, lovely little towns such as Camden and Rockport, can get to Freeport for the good shopping, too!


----------



## MoiAl (Aug 22, 2009)

Why not the Birkshires, music, art, theatre, golf, quaint towns, Norman Rockwell, Vacation Village in the Birkshires, Whyndom Bentley Brook, this one has a small theatre that shows movies every day.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 22, 2009)

Try to buy a TS at Surfside Resort in Falmouth, Ma. About an hour from Boston, on the ocean beach with full kitchen. a great change from Texas.


----------



## theo (Aug 23, 2009)

*A few random thoughts...*



mikenk said:


> We currently own a timeshare at the Grand Mayan resorts in Mexico. We go there twice each winter. We don't exchange; we just use as we love the resorts - several locations.
> 
> We would like something similar for summer travel. (we live in Texas - want out for some of summer). With depressed values, we would like to buy a 2 week, 2 bedroom,  bath timeshare (ideally in New England) to use - not trade. Here are goals.
> 
> ...




Despite the current economic climate, a fixed summer week in the most desirable New England locations is (and will surely remain) much easier said than done. Such weeks tend to hold their value and are not too commonly found offered for sale in the first place, since the rental value for summer weeks here is generally quite high for any owner not using their week (s). In short, your reference to "depressed values" is frankly more wishful thinking on your part than an actual reality when it comes to summer weeks in New England. 
If your "two weeks" reference actually means two consecutive summer weeks in the same facility, then the difficulty of your quest increases exponentially.     

As far as item "c" above, that too is truly wishful thinking. Annual maintenance fees will come firmly attached to any deeded ownership, wherever it may be here in New England, whether you actually "use" your week or not. That's just the nature of the beast; maintenance fees make a facility wheels go 'round and 'round.

That all said, I'd recommend without hesitation Brewster Green in Brewster, MA (...the "upper" part of "lower" Cape Cod). However, good luck finding a summer week (or two) being offered for sale there. Nice facility, good location, with convenient access to the Cape Cod National Seashore and several interesting coastal towns nearby. Well managed too (...by VRI). 

Land is generally too finite (and much too valuable) on Cape Cod to allocate too much of it to golf courses (your item "a" above). Accordingly, although there certainly are a few, the course choices are not endless and you certainly will not find any timeshare facility on Cape Cod with its' own associated golf course...  
There are timeshare facilities in the Falmouth and Mashpee area as well, although I (personally) don't feel or believe that area is at all representative of "true Cape Cod" (... but that's just my own personal opinion). 

Sunday River, Maine (e.g. Jordan Grand and a second facility on site (Summit?) has a new, beautiful 18 hole golf course, where you would get access / fees break as an owner there. However, that geographic location is certainly more than two driving hours from Boston. 

Southern coastal Maine has numerous timeshare facilities as well, but once again you are looking for the Holy Grail (a summer week), so you'll certainly be doing your homework to even find one. Winters in New England can be long, cold and dreary. Accordingly, summer weeks here are prized; availability (and price) of summer timeshare week(s) reflect that fact and will likely continue to do so --- current economy notwithstanding.

Good luck, in any case.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 23, 2009)

If the OP is ok with spending more money there are some beautiful fractionals in the NorthEast. The villas at the Trappe Family Lodge and the Edgartown Residence Club sell in smaller 1/10 and 1/12 ownerships. The only problem is they make the $2000-$5000 summer beach timeshares look like pocket change.


----------



## sullco (Aug 23, 2009)

*Alternatives to new england*

I understand the appeal of New England, but I would recommend the following:
Consider Villa Roma in Callicoon, NY.  It has a very nice golf course and is near many other major resort golf courses that, for the moment, are underutilized all year round.

Furthermore, it's just over 2 hours from NYC, near Bethel Performing Arts Center (the original Woodstock site), has great family facilities and HAS JUST BEEN COMPLETELY REBUILT after a major fire in the main hotel.

The area is amazingly beautiful, with the federally protected Wild and Scenic Delaware River just a few miles away.  If the Concord Hotel in fact gets re-developed, there may be a Vegas style attraction within 30 minutes.

Most important, there are old-fashioned fixed summer weeks available now.  It is not a sophisticated place, but the location is wonderful.  

Failing that, the Poconos have a lot of golf on-site and a lot of timeshare.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 23, 2009)

If he(she)is willing to pay the price something available will turn up. As Theo said it could be rented if not used making it a no m/f TS when not used.


----------



## mikenk (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I have started and will be researching them all.

Your replies are also sobering as the abundant and depressed Mexican timeshares are obviously not the case in New England area. The Mayan's are great for us in Mexico as it meets all our requirements but we stayed there first before buying. With all the possibilities in NE states, if I did that, by the time I found the right one, I would probably be too old to care. 

Realistically, one week would be OK and the quality of the resort to our taste is more important than price. We really like to take friends and family and really like get to know the people and explore the area.

Your replies so far has convinced me that we will have to see for ourselves; we will probably need to take a vacation in the area and just visit a bunch of the resorts. Hopefully, we could do so without being attacked by timeshare selling sharks at each resort. 

Where would I look to find the best resale offers; my wife is an ebay junkie but has not seen any there with a cursory look.

Again, thanks for taking the time to reply.
Mike


----------



## theo (Aug 24, 2009)

mikenk said:


> Hopefully, we could do so without being attacked by timeshare selling sharks at each resort.
> 
> Where would I look to find the best resale offers; my wife is an ebay junkie but has not seen any there with a cursory look.



Fear not those hungry land sharks, Mike. Since most New England timeshare facilities are well established (i.e., not new or even too recently built) and are long ago sold out, very few have on site sales weasels.

As far as research, you certainlly have an uphill climb to find the relatively rare gem you seek, but as far as where to look it's "the usual suspects". TUG, RedWeek, MyResortNetwork, Vacation Timeshare Rentals, etc. Frankly, absent some remarkably good luck, you are highly unlikley to ever find a good summer New England week among all those "two for a buck" bargain basement timeshare listings on eBay...

You might consider summer rentals to learn the area and your own preferences but, as mentioned previously, you will pay dearly even for rentals. This is a relatively densely populated part of the country --- and what you are looking for, whether in a purchase or a rental, is something that lots of others are also seeking too. Nonetheless, good luck.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 28, 2009)

Theo is correct.  We own two weeks in the Northeast and have traded into many others.  We have never been attacked by the Timeshare Sharks in the Northeast.  (Only in Aruba, Orlando, Mexico). 

May I offer a couple of more suggestions: 

Cold Spring Resort in Ashland, NH has an on site golf course.  It is close to the White Mtns of NH, Lake Winnepesaukee, and many quaint towns. It is 2 hrs from Boston/Logan airport.  Even closer is Manchester,  NH airport with service by Southwest Airlines. 

Another choice would be Marriott Fairway Villas in Absecon, NJ.  The on site golf course was once the site of the LPGA ShopRite Classic.  It also has a Nick Faldo golf program and an Elizabeth Arden spa on site.  It is 20 minutes to Atlantic City and 1 hour to historic Philadelphia and its major airport.  Less than an hour south is historic Cape May, NJ, and the beaches of the Jersey Shore. This is a really beautiful resort with Marriott customer service. 

A suggestion if you are thinking of the Berkshire Mountains.  The closest airport is Albany, NY. 

If you want to look at a large variety of resorts, check out the web site of Vacation Resorts International (VRI).  They have virtual tours of many of their Northeastern resorts and you can also rent timeshares by the night from them. 

Looking forward to having you visit our beautiful Northeast


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 28, 2009)

My wife and I love Newport, Rhode Island.  The town is very historic and is an active cruise destination.  There is a world famous Jazz Festival every summer.  You fly in to Providence and the drive is very quick. The sea food is outstanding. We have exchanged into the Longwarf resort and had a wonderful time.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with what Pianodinosaur wrote in the previous post, but was hesitant to post because the OP’s frist requirement for a golf course nearby. But after a quick Google search, I found out there were more than I had originally imagined within 15 miles of Newport center. http://www.golflink.com/golf-courses/city.aspx?dest=Newport+RI

The RI state airport (TF Green Airport) is only 27 miles away or 36 minutes per Google maps. The trip is for the most part on 4 lane limited access hiway except coming into Newport center.

Here’s a good link for everything Newport http://www.captainvic.com/


SBtS

Going to Bermuda October 3, 2009 aboard NCL Majesty? Then join our roll call now!
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=894685


----------



## mikenk (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful replies; they have definitely expanded my search area. It certainly appears that my original goal of a great resort in the NE area at a bargain price is not likely. Particularly, the Newport area looks quite interesting.

Mike


----------



## lprstn (Aug 31, 2009)

Mike,  Consider a points based system with the resorts in areas of interest.  That way you will be able to book what you want, where you want, when you want.


----------



## theo (Aug 31, 2009)

*Not exactly...*



lprstn said:


> ...you will be able to book what you want, where you want, when you want.



While the above observation is certainly sound and applicable in some (maybe even many) instances and areas, it's simply *not so* if Mike remains (as he initially indicated) specifically interested in gaining access to a summer week in New England on a consistent and predictable basis. 

You can't reserve what "just ain't available" in the first place, whether it's as a points owner (regardless of the particular points system) or as a floating week owner.


----------



## mikenk (Aug 31, 2009)

To be honest, I really am not very knowledgeable about point based systems; it seems like it makes sense, but at the same time, it actually seems like more work than just renting a week off the open market if you want to go to multiple locations. I see a lot of bargains out there if you are willing to work at it.

We really like the idea of finding a place we really like, return on a yearly basis to really get to know the people and area, and to take friends and family along on great vacations. No drama, no guessing, no work to find and schedule.

The more we have been thinking about it, the more we want seashore locations in New England; one of our sons has a place in Colorado so we get a lot of mountains - but New England coastal summer weather and culture would be a great respite for a couple of Texans and family.

Mike


----------



## e.bram (Aug 31, 2009)

lprstn:
Do you sell timeshares. Sounds like what I hear at the presentations I attend to get my freebies.
                                signed Moocher


----------



## Gussie (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's another vote for the Berkshires.  You won't get the water, but you will get as much arts/culture as you can handle.  If you love music, dance, theater, and museums,  I can't think of a better place. 

Be aware that the "Berkshires" is a fairly broad geographic area.  For example, Bentley Brook and Vacation Village are about a half hour from Tanglewood (the BSO's summer home) and Jacob's Pillow dance festival.  

We found that Ponds at Foxhollow in Lenox, MA fit our needs the best, and are currently in the process of purchasing a fixed summer week there, to add to our winter weeks in Mexico at the Royal Haciendas.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 31, 2009)

Gussie:
I can. New York and Boston.


----------



## deejay (Aug 31, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Gussie:
> I can. New York and Boston.[/QUOT
> 
> Arts and culture are fine in NY and Boston if you like it mixed with grime and crime. I'll take the clear air of the Berkshires any day.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 31, 2009)

Deejay:
And the mosquitos etc.?


----------



## deejay (Aug 31, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Deejay:
> And the mosquitos etc.?



e.bram:
mosquitos vs. rats


----------



## mikenk (Sep 1, 2009)

I never dreamed this thread would evolve into discussing rats versus mosquitos. Actually, in Texas, we would add rattlesnakes into the mix. :>)

Mike


----------

